# Lightroom auto add sync not working



## freecall (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello 
I have a strange behavior in the syncing of the auto import folder from lightroom mobile (IOS) to Lightroom CC classic . Any new photos are synced perfect , but when I move a photo in Lightroom CC classic into a different folder it is removed in the auto sync folder in CC classic (as it should) , but it stays in the auto import on the IOS device AND it shows up in the new folder (the correct one where it was moved to in LR classic). Should the move in classic not "remove" the photo in the auto import folder as well ? Sync log shows no errors but this behaviour is replicable which each new photo !!!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2018)

The images on the iOS device are in the "auto import" ALBUM, which is the equivalent of a Collection in LR Classic. So moving images from folder to folder in Classic has no effect on the iOS device. The images remain in the album/collection unless you remove them from the album/collection.


----------



## freecall (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you & makes sense .. so always a "manual" delete from album needed on IOS device after moved into the right folders in LR classic ... not optimal but I can do


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 17, 2018)

I think you need to understand the difference between albums/collections and folders in Classic. There is NO correlation between them, so moving an image from one folder to another in Classic has no effect whatsoever on the album or collection membership. So if you auto import into Album A on the iOS device, that image will eventually sync down into LR Classic. In the Classic catalog it will *physically* be placed into the specified downloads *folder, *but it will also appear in the synced Collection A. Subsequently moving the image to a different folder does not change that collection/album membership.

If your objective is to delete the image from the iOS device, you don't have to move it to a different folder to do that. In Classic you can select the image and go to the All Synced Photographs special collection, right-click on the image and select 'remove from All Synced Photographs'. That deletes the image from the cloud (and thus the iOS device), but retains the image in the Classic catalog, though it is no longer synced. Or you can delete the image from the cloud in any synced LRCC device.

And do you know that there's an option in LR Classic's preferences to specify a different location for synced downloads, so you may not even need to move the images to a different folder after downloading.


----------



## freecall (Apr 17, 2018)

Jim , thanks a lot for this very helpful & detailed answer.  I better understand the setup now , only point is that in my LR classic collections panel I dont see a the mentioned all syncned photographs collection, do I need to create it as a smart collection  myself ? 

Thank you


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 17, 2018)

It's not in the Collections panel, it's in the Catalog panel just below the Navigator.


----------

